# Good North Texas Vet?



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

So my azureus friend seems to be getting worse. His eye is very white now and he is getting skinny. He still eats a lot though. I'm beginning to think parasites. Where do you North Texas froggers go for help? I've been having trouble finding an exotic animal vet here.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would shoot a message to Cindy Dicken (vivariumconcepts.com) for recommendations - she's fairly local to you (Wylie).


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are not any PDF Vets here.
I would take pictures and e-mail them to Dr. Frye.

-Beth


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses y'all. I have him quarantined for now. I will try to get a hold of Dr. Frye. In the mean time I see several people mentioning that they have mailed out fecals. Is there a preferred place to send them?


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is Dr. Frye a member on db? What is his screen name?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is his website: Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would check the Association of Amphibian and Reptile Veterinarians data base. You can search by state and possibly even Zip. Link is below:

ARAV


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

The vets listed on that site in TX do not treat PDF's. I have contacted all of the ones listed in TX.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have contacted all of the Vets listed on ARAV as well.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Another D.B. member suggested:

Located in flower mound
Dr. Romo @ VCA Angel Hospital
972-539-1800 I'm calling them right now. I will keep Y'all posted.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

OK called them and they said they do treat dart frogs. There is also a coupon on their website for a free visit. I think I just about fell out of my chair when she said the lab charged $95 for a fecal though. I hope I misheard but she repeated it twice. I've never sent one in so I don't know this could be normal but seems excessive. I only paid $80 for the frog! Kind of makes me worry about the bill I'll get. Oh well I knew frogging wasn't a cheap hobby.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Dr. Ford in North Richland Hills (he's also in Grapevine a few times a week). I used to take my exotics there, he's awesome!


----------

